# Personal Investments



## Jett_Star (1 February 2005)

What personal pleasure are you going to invest your hard (or easily) earnt cash on this year?

Trip overseas?
Holidays at home?
Regular massages?
Artwork?
:bowser:
All of the above for me.


----------



## WaySolid (1 February 2005)

Well I'm going to the soccer world cup in Germany 06 with a mate, tickets go on sale soon and they cost a bit


----------



## clowboy (1 February 2005)

E)

All of the above.


----------



## Jett_Star (3 February 2005)

A trip to Germany for the soccer world cup!

Should be a great trip.

Planning to go anywhere else in Europe while you are over there?


----------



## WaySolid (4 February 2005)

Jett_Star said:
			
		

> A trip to Germany for the soccer world cup!
> 
> Should be a great trip.
> 
> Planning to go anywhere else in Europe while you are over there?



Based on what the tickets are costing I might not have enough money left over to travel anywhere 

My friend is German and we are staying at a German's house so that is already a great combination. I would be happy just getting to know Germany a bit better as it is one of my favourite countries.

I believe events like the Olympics and the World Cup are worth attending live as the atmosphere is just amazing.


----------

